

Stripe: Open Source Retreat Grantees - gdb
https://stripe.com/blog/open-source-retreat-grantees

======
tomblomfield
Seems like another awesome initiative.

I'm in awe of Stripe's continued ability to win developer mindshare. It must
yield huge benefits for recruitment, retention & sales.

------
alexgartrell
""" A clean-room implementation of TLS v1.2 by Ashwini Oruganti (an especially
timely project given recent events). It's an ambituous undertaking, but she's
narrowing scope by focusing on designing and implementing a "TLS API for
humans" and building on top of existing lower level primitives. The project
will be written as part of Python's cryptography library. """

Not to be a hater, but nothing I've ever experienced in my career has lead me
to believe something like this is possible unless you're starting with
openssl. Even then, the lack of a code reviewer raises some eyebrows.

~~~
gdb
Yep, it's certainly a risky project, but I'm psyched to be able to fund it.
Ashwini's proposal included a well-reasoned review and validation plan. Even
if it ends up not being successful, I think she's approaching things from the
right angle, and I'll be very glad that she tried.

~~~
scrollaway
I think it's great you're funding it, and I completely agree it's a risky
project. But humanity is only taken further by people with money funding risky
enterprises, and in the grand scheme of things a good, clean room tls 1.2
library is absolutely an important building block of our future in computing.

Keep it up.

------
joshdance
Stripe has amazing marketing, because their marketing is an expression of
their identify. They are a developer run shop and it shows. Props to the team,
and congrats to the grant winners.

------
jasonlfunk
I'm really impressed by Velocity.js. I'm glad that Julian Shapiro is one of
the winners.

------
zimmerfrei
Honest question: what is wrong with tlslite? Why rewrite the same thing from
scratch?

Tlslite is production-grade and it is written by someone with an actual,
proven track in the security field.

------
lauradhamilton
Seems like a cool list of projects. Interested to see how this turns out!

------
sahat
Congrats to the grantees! I was one of the 120 applicants who was not selected
for this program. But I do hope I could work on something equally as exciting
this Fall at my first job.

------
opendais
Congratulations to everyone and I'm especially looking forward to the TLS
implementation for Python so I can dump what I'm using now. :)

